# Hello from Germany



## Hegrend (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello.
I am from Germany. I shoot the Olympic Recurve Bow for a year and a few months now. I am interested in Hunting, shooting at 3D targets and Longbow history.
Some parts of the bow are lent, but I will buy it all. 
I have:
Win&Win TF Apecs, Win&Win Bow Case, Cartel Hunter Arrows, Quiver

Next I will buy a sight. 
I hope I can get help here, if I have a problem. 

Greetings.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Hegrend. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Welcome to AT. Where are you located in Germany? Dad was in the service and I was born there, in Nuremberg.

Mike


----------



## Hegrend (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks. 
I have a little question for the start.
Is there a difference between Sure Loc Quest X and Sure Loc Quest oder is there a mistake on my shops homepage? 




vmthtr in green said:


> Welcome to AT. Where are you located in Germany? Dad was in the service and I was born there, in Nuremberg.
> 
> Mike


In the north of Hamburg.

So I`m gonna test the range of my new arrows now.


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

Guten Tag! Willkommen. Ich wonte in Wiesbaden fur Zweie jahr aber mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut! Ich weiB nicht uber Sure Lock, tut mir leid. JB


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome::wav:


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

:welcomesign: *to A/T*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

